# Contest Winnings from Bigfoot and a little more...



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

So after some initial confusion with the campus post office, I finally got the contest winnings (guess that quote) from Bigfoot and needless to say, there's no way I'm going to be able to concentrate on my classes today...or tomorrow...or possibly for the rest of the week. Among what was the expected winnings of 10 CAO Anniversary Maduro Perfectos and a badass Cubist ashtray, he threw in 2 Illusione 88's, an Ashton VSG, and 10 La Flor de Cano ISOM's, and a 2 God of Fire's! Holy Jesus of Nazareth I feel like I've won the lottery! Thank you so much Brian!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice Brian:dribble:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice. I just picked up some of the CAO Anniversary Maduro Perfectos Saturday. I only got 2 and can't wait to try them. I need to get my hands on one of those ashtrays though. I just broke my ashtray this weekend. Time to check around on ebay.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

DAaang those CAO Anniversary Maduro Perfectos look damn good!! I gotta find me some of those!! Congrats on the win!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome winnings


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

How much do you want for the two empty boxes lol, I need them!!! amazing selection he sent you.


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, that's what you call a prize!!
Those cigars look the "Mutts Nuts".
I've got the Red CAO ashtray but just love the Cubist ashtray.
Great prize

Colin


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh Damn!!! You'll have to let me know how hose GOF's are...can't find one anywhere and have been dying to try one!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:whoohoo: those CAO Maduro's look's Super!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Sweeeeet


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

God of Fire? CAO Ann'y Maduro? Illusiones? VSG? ISOMs? damn...what contest was this? *the Texas State Mega Millions?*


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy Crap!!!!!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Sweet looking ashtray!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Great job, Brian always does it Big!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Awesome hit! Good luck in classes this week...you'll be daydream of sweet smokes the whole freakin' time.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

damn nice!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

BIGFOOT's the MAN! Sweet smokes and Ashtray


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Once again WOW. There are some great cigars there, but that ashtray! I want one of those ashtrays!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

tx_tuff said:


> Once again WOW. There are some great cigars there, but that ashtray! I want one of those ashtrays!!!!!!!!


You and me both brother! Ive always wanted one of those. Damn cool lookin ashtray.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

nicccee man, always nice to skip class and smoke a cigar (not really) haha


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice. Thats one awsome selection of smokes. I love that ashtray and I have wanted to get one for a long time. I just cant bring myself to drop $50 on one.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

The foot strikes again


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow!!! Very nice indeed!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW bigfoot does not play


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, beautiful contest winnings, like buttah! The Illusione 88; it's not an illusion nor are there 88 of them. Discuss.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice, I've never seen thost perfectos. I gotta go searching.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> God of Fire? CAO Ann'y Maduro? Illusiones? VSG? ISOMs? damn...what contest was this? *the Texas State Mega Millions?*


you tookmy idea

you didn't win a contest you won the lottery


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

What a nice gift of smokes look mighty tasty


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

wow! great prize!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Holy Cow! Good job, Brian.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Very nice. Thats one awsome selection of smokes. I love that ashtray and I have wanted to get one for a long time. I just cant bring myself to drop $50 on one.


If you see one for $50, buy it and all others like it...thats cheaper than wholesale!!!! Damn, PM me with the store so I can buy them!!

Bigfoot


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> If you see one for $50, buy it and all others like it...thats cheaper than wholesale!!!! Damn, PM me with the store so I can buy them!!
> 
> Bigfoot


Cigars International, $49.99
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-MPASH1&cat=133


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> If you see one for $50, buy it and all others like it...thats cheaper than wholesale!!!! Damn, PM me with the store so I can buy them!!
> 
> Bigfoot


CI has them for the unbeliveably low, low price of $49.95, Brian. Now how much would you pay? Oh yeah, $49.95. 

Looks like Craig beat me to it. Damn Canadians! (just kidding Craig )


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

thats the old model, but still, at $50, that is a steal!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That ashtray is amazing! I was just looking at those God of Fire cigars in my catalog...really wanting to try those! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

is that ashtray really that good? I mean it looks nice but it looks like you need 2 hands to hold it and empty it.

Oh and I almost forgot sweet prize those are some great looking sticks


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Are you sure you weren't in his will???


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> thats the old model, but still, at $50, that is a steal!!!


whats the difference?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!! Nice hit!!


----------



## Knight (Feb 20, 2008)

WoW nice bomb!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

deuce said:


> whats the difference?


The only difference is the letters are smaller and are glued onto the ashtray. The new version the letters are bigger and riveted into the concrete.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> The only difference is the letters are smaller and are glued onto the ashtray. The new version the letters are bigger and riveted into the concrete.


Wait did you just say concrete? holy cow thats solid


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Wait did you just say concrete? holy cow thats solid


Its an 8 pound ashtray!! I think it has to be registered in NY as a lethal weapon...


----------

